# Summer Bay Desert Club Update



## roadtriper (Jul 26, 2008)

(July 18th) It appears that the "Soft Opening" of the Desert Club property was on schedule and the 138 (Rental Grade) units are open and in Inventory, and that all the existing buildings at the current resort *except* for Building #1 the "Towers"  have been taken offline and are being prepped for demo.

Grand opening for the Desert Club and the 500 +/-  "Gold Crown Timeshare Units is still scheduled for Nov 1 :whoopie:    and from the amount of work/progress I witnessed when there last month... I say they make that deadline as well!  

I would be curious to hear from anyone staying in the units at the Desert Club in the next couple of months?    with the construction going at full tilt, and the pools etc. probably not finished and open. the reviews will probably be mixed at best.  But I know the Summer Bay staff will give a 110% to make the best of what they have to offer the guests.   RT


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 26, 2008)

*"Demo" As In "Lition" ?*




roadtriper said:


> (July 18th) It appears that the "Soft Opening" of the Desert Club property was on schedule and the 138 (Rental Grade) units are open and in Inventory, and that all the existing buildings at the current resort *except* for Building #1 the "Towers"  have been taken offline and are being prepped for demo.


By demo you mean demolition, no ? 

Not demonstration, as in model units, right ? 

Funny thing is, when we were there on a promotional visit (3 days + 2 nights) just a few years back, contractor crews were busy modernizing & renovating units upstairs in the main check-in building.  You can read about it in the _TUG Resort Reviews_ section if it's still there (our review, I mean, not the _TUG Resort Reviews_ section). 

By & by, all those pre-Desert Club reviews will be 100% obsolete. 

Exactly where is the new Desert Club ? 

I'm semi-familiar with Ramada Vacation Suites Las Vegas & Leisure Resort Las Vegas & Summer Bay Las Vegas -- same timeshare with evolving names -- but I'm foggy on the new swapped-for location of Summer Bay Desert Club.  Out in the desert somewhere, I suppose. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Alan,   Yup, big time demolition! Harrah's is wanting that to be bare ground asap.   the Desert Club complex is just on the other side of Koval . you can see it on a map here...

http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/harrah's.htm


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 26, 2008)

*Hail Caesar !*

_Whoa ! _

Caesar's Palace has taken over the whole works *!* 

I thought Harrah's was the big casino kingpin. 

Who knew ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 26, 2008)

Its the same places, just with a different name.  Harrah's/Caesar's Palace has been taken private, and the name was changed, that's all.  

Fern



			
				AwayWeGo;565303-- 
[SIZE=3 said:
			
		

> _Whoa ! _
> Caesar's Palace has taken over the whole works *!*
> I thought Harrah's was the big casino kingpin.
> Who knew ?
> [/SIZE]


----------



## dukebigtom (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like an exchange into Summer Bay in fall of 2009 would pretty much guarantee being in the new Desert because the old property will have been demolished.  Is that correct?

BigTom


----------



## Art4th (Jul 28, 2008)

dukebigtom said:


> Sounds like an exchange into Summer Bay in fall of 2009 would pretty much guarantee being in the new Desert because the old property will have been demolished.  Is that correct?
> 
> BigTom



2009? Absolutely!


----------



## Mimi (Jul 29, 2008)

Gosh, after all the construction is completed and the SB owners are all happy with their new Desert Club Resort, it's gonna get awfully boring around here! :zzz:


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder what life is going to be like around there for the next 5 years with heavy construction going on near by?


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 29, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> I wonder what life is going to be like around there for the next 5 years with heavy construction going on near by?



It should be interesting to say the least!  it can't be as bad as the poor Jockey Club!   when I was out there in June, I went up to the top of the Eiffel tower to take some pictures.  with the size of the City Center project and the Cosmo Project   the poor little Jockey Club looked like a tool shed  and it was being swallowed by the construction!     It'll be interesting to find out what Harrah's/Caesars  has up their sleeve, You know they will be trying to out-do MGM/Mirage 10 fold!  RT


----------



## short (Aug 20, 2008)

*Oct 2008*

RCI has deposits currently.  Is there any way to determine if they are in the new area or old area?

They are all one bedroom but the kitchen is listed as Full, Partial or mini.

Any idea?

Also how many story building are the new area.  Elevators?

Where is the parking?  Close to the units?

Thanks
Short


----------



## Art4th (Aug 21, 2008)

short said:


> RCI has deposits currently.  Is there any way to determine if they are in the new area or old area?



The new resort will (should) be operational by November 1st. If you schedule an exchange for after that date you should be in the new resort.


----------



## janapur (Aug 21, 2008)

Art4th said:


> The new resort will (should) be operational by November 1st. If you schedule an exchange for after that date you should be in the new resort.



Also, there are no elevators so be sure to request a first floor unit if you need one.

The covered parking is right outside of you door.

I would gamble on getting a unit in the new location . . . it is Vegas after all!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Ker-Blooey ?*

What's the schedule for blowing up ("imploding") the old Las Vegas Summer Bay timeshare ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Mimi (Aug 21, 2008)

Endless Vacarion magazine, received yesterday, has an article on Las Vegas. 
On page 55, it lists RCI affiliated resorts as: Carriage House, Grandview, Cliffs of Peace Canyon and Wyndham Grand Desert. No mention of Summer Bay Las Vegas Desert Club!  What's up with that?


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 21, 2008)

*Fizzle*



AwayWeGo said:


> What's the schedule for blowing up ("imploding") the old Las Vegas Summer Bay timeshare ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Hi Alan, nothing spectacular at Summer Bay, unless you like watching a guy run a bulldozer!    all of the buildings except for the Main towers building have been vacated and when I was out there in June were being gutted and taken down with an excavator and a dumptruck!   they are all stick built with stucco exteriors. you could probably take them out with a small Kubota Tractor.    as for the Towers Bldg. ?  I suspect it will be the same as it's a 3 story motel type building.  probably not worth the expense of explosives!  Oct 31st is the proposed date for Summer Bay to turn over the keys to the old resort.  I'll bet by Christmas you wouldn't know there was ever a 489 unit timeshare resort there!   RT


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 21, 2008)

*Where Is The New Summer Bay Timeshare ?*




roadtriper said:


> I'll bet by Christmas you wouldn't know there was ever a 489 unit timeshare resort there!


Thanks for the update & the insights. 

Could you remind me again of the location of the new Desert Club location of Summer Bay Las Vegas ?    I can't quite visualize it.  

Thanks again. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Art4th (Aug 21, 2008)

> Could you remind me again of the location of the new Desert Club location of Summer Bay Las Vegas ?    I can't quite visualize it.



http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/harrah's.htm


----------



## Mimi (Aug 30, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> (July 18th) It appears that the "Soft Opening" of the Desert Club property was on schedule and the 138 (Rental Grade) units are open and in Inventory, and that all the existing buildings at the current resort *except* for Building #1 the "Towers"  have been taken offline and are being prepped for demo.
> 
> Grand opening for the Desert Club and the 500 +/-  "Gold Crown Timeshare Units is still scheduled for Nov 1 :whoopie:    and from the amount of work/progress I witnessed when there last month... I say they make that deadline as well!
> 
> I would be curious to hear from anyone staying in the units at the Desert Club in the next couple of months?    with the construction going at full tilt, and the pools etc. probably not finished and open. the reviews will probably be mixed at best.  But I know the Summer Bay staff will give a 110% to make the best of what they have to offer the guests.   RT



Thought we would hear from someone staying at Desert Club by now. I am so curious to hear reactions to our "_transformed_" Las Vegas Summer Bay Resort!


----------



## roadtriper (Aug 30, 2008)

Mimi, there are a couple of "Not so Good" reviews on Tripadvisor from folks who stayed there in Aug.  sounds like they were both RCI exchanges ,and they were going by the info in the catalog and the websites.   I can see where they or anyone under those conditions would be somewhat Disappointed/ Irate?  the old resort is 80% vacant and being torn down, and the Desert Club is probably only 20-30% done.  SO... you have a major demolition site next to a major constuction site.   I would like to hear from an Owner who has been there recently to get a report on the area!  

The Summer Bay main website has updated the Las Vegas Resort section to reflect the new Desert Club Property and it's amenities. with a small disclaimer about the Construction going to be going on into the early part of 09.   Grand opening is still set for Nov 1  I will be there that week for a Tradeshow so I hope they make the deadline!   RT


----------



## kathyj0205 (Sep 1, 2008)

*did i screw up?*

I just booked my DS ( age 32) and 2 friends into  a 2BD at summer bay the second week in November.  I am having a little buyer's remorse.  They usually stay in our TS at Grand Desert, and think that's great.  I couldn't get them in there, but Summer Bay was available.  All they really need is a place to sleep and something convenient to the strip.  Will this work?  I can't figure out where exactly SB is.  I know the back entrance to Harrah's and Imperial Palace, but all I can place are the apartment buildings on the northeast side of the road leading into Harrah's. Were those demo'ed?  Reviews on TUG and trip advisor aren't great, and redweek was just so-so.  Any info is appreciated, cause I can still cancel this till tomorrow.

Kathy


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 1, 2008)

*The reviews don't count after October (not the same resort anymore)*



KathyJed said:


> I just booked my DS ( age 32) and 2 friends into  a 2BD at summer bay the second week in November.  I am having a little buyer's remorse.  They usually stay in our TS at Grand Desert, and think that's great.  I couldn't get them in there, but Summer Bay was available.  All they really need is a place to sleep and something convenient to the strip.  Will this work?  I can't figure out where exactly SB is.  I know the back entrance to Harrah's and Imperial Palace, but all I can place are the apartment buildings on the northeast side of the road leading into Harrah's. Were those demo'ed?  Reviews on TUG and trip advisor aren't great, and redweek was just so-so.  Any info is appreciated, cause I can still cancel this till tomorrow.
> 
> Kathy



It's on Koval (the same street that the Grand Desert third tower touches). It's no further from the strip than the GD - in fact it "feels" closer as there ae more public buildings between the strip & the new Summer Bay than there is between the strip & GD (mostly apartments & driveways on that stretch). It's past Ellis Island on Koval.

It is an old apratment complex that has/is being converted to a modern timeshare - MUCH better than the old, spread out, multiple buildings that made up the old Summer Bay. All the reviews would be referring to that old resort as no one, so far, has reviewed the new location.  It should be a much better experience at the new Summer Bay.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks John.  I've stopped worrying so much - after all it has beds, and that was the only requirement  my son had.  The location sounds good,  and I know they always go to Ellis Island for cheap food, so that's close.  So I'll stop being overly protective and let them have it.  And it only took a white studio to book, so my economy minded self can be happy too.

Kathy


----------



## normalrog (Nov 23, 2008)

*March 2009*

Shopping for Vegas strip late March 2009; any more observations on the new SB?  TIA, Roger.


----------



## Mimi (Nov 26, 2008)

We have reservations at Las Vegas Desert Club for 2 weeks, arriving on April 10th and expect to be placed in a newly decorated 2br unit.


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mimi, did you win the 2 bedroom in the lottery?  If so, have you received your deed?

We're still listed as a 1 bedroom until we get our new deed.  Can't wait.

Anne


----------



## Mimi (Dec 7, 2008)

No, we purchased all 3 2-br units on eBay. We received one deed, so far. We have close friends who won a 2br in the lottery, and have not yet received their deed. Our cousin purchased a 1br at SB-LVDC and paid to upgrade to a 2br. When she went to check-in last Sunday, they tried to give her a rental (which I warned her about). She firmly said she wanted a renovated unit, and she got one! She and our aunt were very pleased with the spacious rooms and new accommodations!


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 7, 2008)

Mimi said:


> No, we purchased all 3 2-br units on eBay. We received one deed, so far. We have close friends who won a 2br in the lottery, and have not yet received their deed. Our cousin purchased a 1br at SB-LVDC and paid to upgrade to a 2br. When she went to check-in last Sunday, they tried to give her a rental (which I warned her about). She firmly said she wanted a renovated unit, and she got one! She and our aunt were very pleased with the spacious rooms and new accommodations!



Hi Mimi,   You have recieved one of your deeds to the new property??? 
if so, what if anything came with it?  I'm curious as to what we're getting as far as paperwork?   Bob


----------



## anne1125 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just want to add that I emailed Tanya at SB about the mailed deeds (which we haven't rec'd or seen on the Nevada website) and she said they are running about a month behind.  Originally in August she told me we should have it by the year's end.  Now I'll wait until the end of January and bug her again.

Anne


----------

